# V9 Rear Camera Car Detection



## Arth (Aug 23, 2018)

Been driving my Mod 3 on V9 for the past couple of days. Did some 1200 miles actually and I noticed that the car never 'sees' cars directly behind me, i.e. on the same lane. I know that because I had this car tailgating me for miles and miles and it never showed up on the screen. I do see cars behind on lanes to my right and to my left but never if they are on same lane.
Which is odd because I believe Mr. Musk stated that V9 was going to make use of 'all 8 cameras' but that was before the speed-based lane change feature was removed.

So, has anyone else noticed this or perhaps there's something wrong with my car? I know that the rear-view cam does work because it works when I do reverse so... not sure what's going on here.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

They appear behind me when stopped. I don't think that it is designed to show vehicles over about 25 feet. That's the rear view mirror. The surround view is for parking.


----------



## Arth (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks for clarifying. Nevertheless, I recall reading that V9 was going to make use of all cameras while on Autopilot. The rear view camera is one of them and if it does not show vehicles behind then I'm not sure what it is used for.
Yesterday, a 3-car cluster right in front of me were having some issues while trying to pass each other and Autopilot decided to break hard to avoid the potential situation ahead but there was a car tailgating me much closer behind. Thanks to the good reflexes of the driver behind me all was good in the end and I count myself lucky. For being tailgated by someone with good reflexes


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Arth said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Nevertheless, I recall reading that V9 was going to make use of all cameras while on Autopilot. The rear view camera is one of them and if it does not show vehicles behind then I'm not sure what it is used for.


The rear camera will be used for many things. Currently, the main use is when the car is in Reverse, to show you the view behind you. But I concur with @Ed Woodrick , it only appears to show cars behind me on the display when they are *really* close, which mostly means when I'm stopped at a traffic light. So closer than 10 feet away. Even tailgaters generally aren't that close.


----------



## Ericb (Oct 11, 2018)

Don't think the rear camera is aimed up high enough to show cars far away.


----------

